# I'd like to introduce myself...



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome! Great bunch of folks here.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! You'd better post up some proof of those woodworking and welding skills!


----------



## FisherOfMenM4:19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome! You'd better post up some proof of those woodworking and welding skills!


I'll have to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

FisherOfMenM4:19 said:


> I'll have to figure out how to post pics.


photobucket accout > paste IMG code in with your message.


----------



## FisherOfMenM4:19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here you go, Gramps:








Boat seat with aluminum rod holder. 









Closer view of rod holder


----------



## FisherOfMenM4:19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's the most recent guitar I made:




























And here's an assortment of wooden Lures I make:


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome work Fisher! Quite the skillset you have there, I especially like the guitar.


----------



## FisherOfMenM4:19 (Jul 23, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Awesome work Fisher! Quite the skillset you have there, I especially like the guitar.


Thank you; a lot of hard work to learn woodworking/cabinetry. I was blessed to have that career for 20 yrs.
I started my welding/metalworking career in 2009.....I enjoy it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

God definitely blessed you with artistic talent ! It's nice to to see someone that recognized,nurtured, and uses a TRUE gift !! Beautiful work !!!


----------

